# How often should he poo?



## eclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably a stupid question but how often per day should my puppy poo? He's just under 3 months old, male king charles spaniel. We are feeding him 3 times a day still.

What is considered normal?


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

eclipse said:


> Probably a stupid question but how often per day should my puppy poo? He's just under 3 months old, male king charles spaniel. We are feeding him 3 times a day still.
> 
> What is considered normal?


It varies but, is generally as often as you feed. 3x a day will probably be 3 bowel movements but, will depend on the type of food; whether they finish when they're outside (get interrupted by a squirrel, etc.) and how much daily exercise he is getting. So, you could end up with 4 or 5 bowel movements a day.


----------



## eclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

TooneyDogs said:


> It varies but, is generally as often as you feed. 3x a day will probably be 3 bowel movements but, will depend on the type of food; whether they finish when they're outside (get interrupted by a squirrel, etc.) and how much daily exercise he is getting. So, you could end up with 4 or 5 bowel movements a day.


Thanks for the feedback.
At the moment hes doing about 6-8 per day. Sometimes he goes during the night and sometimes not.

He did have colonitis but i had thought it was cleared up?


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

That seems excessive. Is it hard or soft? It can also depend on the type of food he's getting.


----------



## eclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

DogsforMe said:


> That seems excessive. Is it hard or soft? It can also depend on the type of food he's getting.


Its soft. Not runny but soft. Hes on dried food.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm still trying to figure out my puppy's poo schedule. She is 5 mo. old now, and until about a month ago, she was pretty regular, in the morning and again at night before bed. I still feed her on the same schedule, but she has been getting up once or twice during the night, and I have to take her outside to do her job. I feed her dry food, and I did recently change brands because she wasn't eating very good, but it doesn't seem like that should make a huge difference. I know I'm frustrated with having to get up and go outside twice in the middle of the night. any suggestions? Her poo is solid, its not like diarrhea at all.


----------



## Layladog (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmmm. My puppy goes about once for every meal, but sometimes more - especially if anything is out of the ordinary in her diet.

I think you should consider the following:
1. Has he been wormed?
2. Have there been any recent changes in his food or upset in his diet?
3. Rule out any further colonitis issues.
4. Regardless, get a vet to check a stool sample.

You probably want to get to the bottom of this, as soft stool doesn't usually let their anal glands expel. This can result in the glands getting impacted, which is VERY nasty 

Ardy - the feed change can make a huge difference. Some foods result in more/larger bowel movements. Also, don't feed the pup even remotely close to bedtime (I feed mine at 530pm so she has plenty of time to move things through). I would withold water after about 7pm as well. My pup still didn't always make it through the night at that age though. It wasn't until about 6 months that I could count on her.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

I had been feeding her between 5 and 6 in the evening, but yesterday I decided to try a little earlier, so I fed her at 4. She made it through most of the night, got up at 5 a.m., which is a whole lot better than midnight and again at 2 a.m. I was wondering too, if the medication she had last week when she was spayed might have something to do with the more than normal bowel movements. And the change in food I suppose would too. I'll just have to see how it goes in the next few days.


----------



## Layladog (Sep 25, 2008)

I dunno much about the medication, but I would not be surprised if it had some effect. Between the anesthesia and the pain meds I'd be more surprised if it didn't ever happen. I think mine had maybe 3-4 the week after she was spayed (now she has two), but nothing like you're experiencing. 

In any case, I would not worry too much unless it gets worse, does not go away, or is accompanied with vomiting.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 28, 2008)

She did better through the night last night. She didn't wake me up at all until 7 a.m. She was very tired last night, we played for an extra long time.  Today she has had 3 bowel movements so far, which still seems like alot but she feels fine and she's eating fine, so guess I shouldn't worry.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

Bella, my older pup has 3 a day while Bug, my younger pup has up to 5 a day. This is normal. Its more if something different is changed in their diet (like the mail lady leaves them a beef jerky).


----------



## eclipse (Sep 29, 2008)

I seem to be having varying results following the medication, altho he doesnt go during the night anymore.


----------

